# Where do you find combats for cadets in Ontario?



## Pte. Albano (13 Mar 2005)

I joined cadets in September and my corps CO keeps on telling us to go to an army surplus and go buy combats. I do not know any stores near my area and any websites that offer them. Please help me!


----------



## Inch (13 Mar 2005)

Try the yellow pages, I searched on Canada 411 and got 87 hits for surplus stores in Ontario.


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Mar 2005)

well first were is your area?

if you are in toronto there are several good ones, the best being beavers surplus. cadets get a 10 % discount there.

and 2nd the CO cant force you to go out and buy combats. they are not mandatory. i got mine before i got my dress uniform, but i was really wanting to get them not cause my CO said i had to get them


----------



## scm77 (13 Mar 2005)

if you go to http://maps.google.com/ at the top click on "Local Search" and then type in "Army Surplus" in the first box and "the name of your city, ontario" in the second box it *should* give you locations of stores in your area.


----------



## Pte. Albano (14 Mar 2005)

I live in Tornto Area. Probably I over exgratted about my CO forcing us. It is just that I really want to get mine ASAP.


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Mar 2005)

OK well your best bet would be beavers surplus.


----------



## Duke (14 Mar 2005)

Definitely Beaver Surplus.

They do (or did) have a program where you could exchange purchased Mk3 combat boots when you grew out of them.

I'm pretty sure you had to pay a little bit too, and the boots had to be in re-sellable condition.

Duke


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (16 Mar 2005)

Duke said:
			
		

> Definitely Beaver Surplus.
> 
> They do (or did) have a program where you could exchange purchased Mk3 combat boots when you grew out of them.
> 
> ...




They still do that.


I got my combats at Beaver Surplus, it has good prices and you get 10% off for being a cadet.
The only bad about Beaver there's no cadpat.

If you want cadpat go to Nick'c sports shop at 610 Younge Street in Toronto and DON"T GET FAKES LOOK AT THE POCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Call them at 416-925-1060


----------



## NormR (16 Mar 2005)

OK here comes a list of recommended Surplus stores for the TO area... 

BTW check out the regular forums as this subject has been conversed
and commented on as to the best picks out there..
=======================================
Beaver Surplus Exchange, 3269 Dufferin St, Toronto (south of Yorkdale mall on the NE corner of Orpheus(sp) rd. and Dufferin.
The Army Store, 20 Bermondesy Rd. Unit5, Toronto.
Save-More   Surplus Store, 114 Queen St. E., Toronto.
Creative Outdoor and Sporting Goods, 280 West Beaver Creek, Richmondhill ( West of 404 and north of Hwy#7)

I will say this much, IMHO... Beaver Surplus Exchange does have it all 
Is easy to get too, 
The staff is knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Mar 2005)

ya when ever i go there they always remember me. they even remember my corp number when i go. i never need to remind them. the reason they always remember me is because i always go there looking for things and they never have anything to fit me (well the odd time).  they have told me they remember me because of my size lol


----------

